# Bach vs. Aegatis Byrjun



## science

What I did today was listen to Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. Lord, that is long! I think I will never again listen to both books all the way through in a single day. Music shouldn't be that much work.










And so with relief I turned to my first Sigur Ros album, _Agaetis Byrjun_. There are some diguts and smigguls in there, but that's about right.










I was expecting some blend of folk/world/classical, but what I got is, I believe, electronica. Not that I'd recognize electronica: I have two albums by Moby, one of the Buddha Bar sets, and Tangerine Dream's _Phaedra_, which I used to think was Phaedra's _Tangerine Dream_.

Yup, I'm that darn ignorant. But I'm working on it.

Well, anyway, I really loved this album. It's very mellow, but with a few rough edges. I hesitate to say more. I need to listen to it again, of course, but a first time through was wonderful.


----------

